# "I'll have a large fries and pair of pants, please"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Teen accused of nude drive-thru ordering*
1 hour, 21 minutes ago

A teen accused of ordering from at least three fast food drive-thrus nude faces an indecent exposure charge. David Gatton, 18, of Columbia City, was found in the parking lot of a McDonald's by a sheriff's deputy after police received a call that the teen had been nude when he ordered from his car at the Arby's drive-thru, police said.

"Maybe it was a way to enjoy the last of the warm weather," joked Capt. Brian Anspach of the Columbia City Police Department.

Sgt. Mike Engle of the Whitley County Sheriff's Department passed the car Tuesday night in Columbia City, 20 miles west of Fort Wayne. Engle said he turned around to stop the car and saw that Gatton had driven into the McDonald's lot.

When Engle got to the car, Gatton was putting his clothes back on. Police said Gatton had a clothed male passenger in the car and the pair had been making the stops as part of a joke. Gatton faces a misdemeanor charge.

No telephone listing was available for Gatton in Columbia City.

:googly:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

That's funny. It's even funnier that the last sentence states that there's no phone listing. Were they going to publish the number so that readers could phone in requests for the next fast-food flashing?


----------

